# my door closer closes way too fast



## jmjoseph (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello,

I have a door that has a Ryobi door closer on it.  The door closer has worked good up to 3 months ago.  Now everytime I open my door the door closer goes much faster and usually ends up slamming into the door frame.

I have played around with the spring adjusting nut but it still goes very fast at the beginning and sometimes it will stop about 6 inches from the frame and then slowly (very slowly) close. 

Has anyone else had this problem or know how to fix it.

Thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello JMJoseph:
You are on the right track, now just make small adjustments between the two extremes until you get the desired effect; say, maybe a quarter turn at a time.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you read this?

http://www.ryobi-group.co.jp/en/projects/builder/products/door_closer_function.html#

You might be able to better understand the problem with their explanation of how it should work.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Craig; that says it all in an easy to read format. Cool!!
Glenn


----------

